# Anyone been to the dentist yet?



## IsleOfMan (7 Jul 2020)

I am just wondering if all dentists are back working as normal as I need to go soon for a filling?

What was your experience like and did you feel that all the necessary Covid precautions were taken.

Compared to normal, what was the pricing like?


----------



## XMarks (7 Jul 2020)

Yes I was a few weeks ago. I was told to arrive exactly on time for my appointment. The dentist wore 3 face masks and a face shield. I found it difficult to hear him when he spoke. The price was no different to normal.


----------



## rgfuller (7 Jul 2020)

I also went towards the end of June, had to stay outside until dentist was ready, she wore a face mask and eye shield, as were the other employees in the practice, the payment desk had a perspex shield. Price was the same as normal too.


----------



## Purple (7 Jul 2020)

I went a week ago. €6.50 charge for Covid PPE. No different to normal.


----------



## Prosper (7 Jul 2020)

Went last week to have a crown recemented in after it came loose. The crown was done about 3 years ago and it came loose for the first time last year and the cost then was €80 to recement it in. Last week it cost €120.


----------



## Marsha25 (14 Jul 2020)

I was there last week to visit the dentist and hygienist. Dentist was covered by prsi but hygienist wasn't, as I go twice yearly.  I was charged €20 extra Covid fee which I thought was steep. The hygienist fee was already a tenner more than this time last year before adding the €20. I reckon I'll only be making yearly visits to the hygienist from now on.


----------



## Purple (14 Jul 2020)

Marsha25 said:


> I was charged €20 extra Covid fee which I thought was steep.


That is expensive. Did you get a sponge bath of something?


----------



## Darthvadar (16 Jul 2020)

I have significant disability, so am very fortunate that I'm treated at the Dublin Dental Hospital. I had to go earlier this month to have a filling replaced, Minor changes, really.  I had a call from a Dental Nurse first. Asking if I'd any new cough, runny nose, tummy upsets, etc. Asked if I'd been around anyone with symptoms. Then told me to arrive no sooner than ten mins before my appointment.

As I entered I was asked to use the hand gel, and put on a face mask. When I transferred from my wheelchair to the dental chair, my temp. was taken, and I was asked to remove my glasses and was given a pair of very large goggles to wear. They always ask me to wear goggles, but these appeared to have larger lenses than usual. Dentist removed my mask and disposed of it.

I was then given some antibacterial mouthwash (Corsydal I think) and asked to wash it around my mouth for ninety seconds. This hadn't happened before. The staff at the hospital always wear surgical gowns (most wear scrubs, too), and masks... The only addition was that they wore visors, too.

I had my treatment (Filling repaired, and cleaning). It was more or less as usual. The only change that there was a lot more suction involved (three small suction tubes instead of the usual one) to help to clear any aerosol fluids quickly. At the end of the treatment, the dentist replaced the mask with a new one, I used the hand gel again, and I was able to leave.

All very easy, and it ran very smoothly. I think the fact that this is a teaching hospital, and is hugely state funded meant that there was plenty of PPE available and freely offered. Hope this helps a little. Good luck. Hope your dental treatment works well.


----------



## Marsha25 (16 Jul 2020)

Purple said:


> That is expensive. Did you get a sponge bath of something?



No but I did get to rinse my mouth with brown anti viral liquid  - once with the dentist and again with the hygienist.  Maybe that costs a lot more than the previous mouthwash they used to have


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2020)

I had 2 periodontist appointments last month in Newry.  Had to fill out a covid-19 health-check form and email it to the clinic before my visit.

On the day, I was asked to phone from the car park and wait until instructed before entering the building.  Masks worn by staff and customers in the waiting area.  Sanitiser available at the door.  Customers were also asked to wash their hands in the nearby toilet, but were asked to refrain from using said toilet if at all possible!

The periodontist and dental nurse both wore a mask (which they did before covid-19, to be fair).  Both wore face shields too.   A lot of surfaces had removable plastic covering (e.g. door handles, PC keyboard).  

I had been quoted £220 per visit prior to covid-19.   The additional charge for each visit was £30.  I asked the receptionist if this extra charge was now standard, she said that I might not have to pay it when I go back in August for a check-up....but she couldn't be certain!


----------



## Clamball (18 Jul 2020)

Unfortunately I have been to the dentist 4 times in the past month (root canal infection & treatment).  Phone from car to say you have arrived.  Phoned back when to come in, COVID 19 questions over phone.  Wash hands on arrival, temp and pulse oxygen check.  Dentist now wearing scrubs, extra visor, always wore a mask so no different there, is now using a mouth dam for all treatment, but he has used it in the past.  He commented he was zoom training other dentists in their use.  Had a large suction device to catch droplets while drilling.  Was asked to rinse with dilute hydrogen peroxide before commencement.  Bib is now disposable, and safety glasses were as normal.  All email receipts, safety signs everywhere.  Cost €710 same as on his price list.  Not sure if any extra cost, as over 20 years since I had a root canal.   The only issue I had was day  one when I was kept in waiting room for 45 mins but dentist was apologetic about this.  He phoned me later to apologise, didn’t happen again.  Aside from that I felt safe and I think the staff felt safe too.


----------



## Tintagel (23 Nov 2020)

Any updates on this. I need to make an appointment a feel more nervous than normal!


----------



## Decision Tree (24 Nov 2020)

I went a few weeks back for a routine cleaning, and had a similar experience to the above.  Felt reasonably safe with all the extra precautions, but I did pay an extra 15 euro for the visit.


----------



## michaelm (27 Nov 2020)

I preferred my recent visit to previous ones as there was nobody else in the waiting room and no delays.  Maybe they had face shields or mask or both, I didn't make a mental note.  As per usual, PRSI covered the check-up and it was €15 for the cleaning.


----------



## IsleOfMan (21 Apr 2021)

Have all dentists been vaccinated....same as frontline workers?


----------



## TinyChamp (22 Apr 2021)

I'd imagine they have been vaccinated.
They are putting their faces up pretty close to their patients.


----------



## Slim (12 May 2021)

Visited dentist this week. He's had 1st dose because a practice he's familiar with had some spare. His assistant has registered but no dose yet. Seems no special treatment for dentists!


----------

